# 220 build



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok after being completely overwhelmed by all the info on substrate and other aspects I think I finally, maybe, possibly settled on what I'm going to do. tank is 2 ft by 6 ft and 27" deep. Filtration will be a 55 gal sump, lighting approximately 2 wpg, substrate mts topped by I'm not sure yet. Water column dosing only, no co2. Type of plants, well we'll get there eventually. Goal of course minimal maintenance with a long life expectancy of the substrate. Inhabitants mainly SA. Now someone please pick me apart after which I shall cut my wrists.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Everything sounds fine! I would suggest capping the MTS with some pool filter sand. It is pretty cheap, $10 for 50lbs. For plants, java fern, java moss, crypts, anubias, vals and some others are all plants that would probably work great for you setup Keep us updated!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What type of light fixture will you be using?

2wpg may be on the high side if you're not going with CO2... but it depends on what type of fixture.


----------



## jake1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

HAHA , "NOW SOMEONE PICK ME APART AND I SHALL CUT MY WRISTS" that is way to funny! sounds cool, i wanna do a big tank, my biggest is a 20 gallon. post some pics and good luck!


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I think that you will be on the low light side with your tank being 27" deep. But I would also like to know what type of lights you will be using for sure before I make that call for sure. But for you sub MTS and capping it with pool filter sand is a good idea.


----------



## charlie11 (Jan 21, 2010)

im questioning my lighting .. my tank is about 24 inch's deep. i have 3x 2 bulb t5ho 54w . i was trying for med to high light . here is a link http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=54208


didnt mean to hijack ur post bud


----------



## Dr. GreenThumb (Mar 17, 2010)

I mixed pool filter sand and regular gravel. it works fine. Started out with my planted not doing great but once they got established and some nice fish waste built up for fertilizer, they flourished. Good luck without CO2 system. Excel ends up costing more if you go that route.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

since sigmar is retired, I'm a friend of his meet him throw a local fish forum. I'm thinking he will want to go cheap as possible. sigmar I think my friend still has 2 shop lights that are 6 feet long. I will call him and get more info.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

Madfish said:


> I think that you will be on the low light side with your tank being 27" deep. But I would also like to know what type of lights you will be using for sure before I make that call for sure. But for you sub MTS and capping it with pool filter sand is a good idea.



Lighting will be T-12 vho,,10k 110 watt. I can go up to 8 bulbs so will probably split them 4 10k and 4 blue actinic. Tank is 27 in deep so yes want light penetration. Also decided to go with prochoice soilmaster instead which I've already ordered. Going to lay a fine mat of peat and mulm with scattered Osmocote pellets, then the sms. Still looking for a coil heater otherwise will put a 1000 watt in the sump. Right now still getting all my goodies together
*
*


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> since sigmar is retired, I'm a friend of his meet him throw a local fish forum. I'm thinking he will want to go cheap as possible. sigmar I think my friend still has 2 shop lights that are 6 feet long. I will call him and get more info.


Joey I already have the lighting ,,thx tho


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Couple things:

1) Peat is a friggin' mess and will turn your water brown/acidic. Sure you want that?

2) 10k and actinic will make your water look like windex.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

Booger said:


> Couple things:
> 
> 1) Peat is a friggin' mess and will turn your water brown/acidic. Sure you want that?
> 
> 2) 10k and actinic will make your water look like windex.


K then I can do without the peat perhaps. But as for the lighting I'm running basically the same setup cept with 4 bulbs, 2 and 2. The water looks nice and clear and the Discus colors really show up nice


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Sigmar said:


> K then I can do without the peat perhaps. But as for the lighting I'm running basically the same setup cept with 4 bulbs, 2 and 2. The water looks nice and clear and the Discus colors really show up nice


You might have just as good of luck with 6700k/10k mix. If you were to pick up one 6700k and just light the tank with the 6700k/10k and see how it looks before you make any decision.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

lnstevens said:


> You might have just as good of luck with 6700k/10k mix. If you were to pick up one 6700k and just light the tank with the 6700k/10k and see how it looks before you make any decision.


Well the problem there is I can't find 6700k in T-12 vho otherwise that would have been my preferred choice in the beginning.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

This is my 110 which I hope to duplicate with the 220 except for the substrate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP6Zs2R8FKY


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.marinedepot.com/48"_Blue...Bulbs-Blue_Life_USA-BL4151-FILTBUT5VH-vi.html

You might check eBay also as it may be less expensive.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Why are you using T12VHO? From what I've read the efficiency is abysmal.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

FSM said:


> Why are you using T12VHO? From what I've read the efficiency is abysmal.


because thats what I have, one day i'll upgrade


----------

